# Back On Track - BimmerFest East 2003 - Whoa!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

In the spirit of our stated purpose, I am very please to announce
that we have partnered up with the MOTIV group to help deliver
the 4th Annual BimmerFest East.

I am very excited about this alliance, and I am sure that the event
will be more spectacular and well-run than ever... :thumbup:

For more information, please check out www.bimmerfesteast.com.


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd be interested in arranging a caravan up from DC/VA/MD if anyone else is up for it. For those of you who haven't been up there, it's beatiful driving country. Of course I'm partial as I went to school right down the road from Lime Rock.


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Please let me convey my excitement about this partnership as well!

It couldn't have worked out any better!!

Thanks, Jon!! 

If you can make it out, you know we have that VIP badge waiting for you! :thumbup:


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

where is it exactly and when ? i'll probably drive and I can fit another 3 comfortably in my 7. 

link no good btw,


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

NOVAblue740iL said:


> *where is it exactly and when ? i'll probably drive and I can fit another 3 comfortably in my 7.
> 
> link no good btw, *


This will help! 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=40

Btw, the link is down as I am sure that "tdc" is make a few
last minutes adjustments to www.bimmerfesteast.com for
this big launch!

:thumbup:


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Sorry about the downtime. Our server company was conducting some updates. Didn't really help that we launched the revised site the same night they decided to do that.  

But, all is well now. :thumbup: 

This year's event is taking place at the famed Lime Rock Park Racetrack in Connecticut.

There are still a few items we need to update (local hotel info, show categories) but rest assured it will not take long to do; so thank you in advance for your patience!

And we would LOVE to have your car there NOVAblue740iL
!!! Sounds like a beautiful piece of machinery you have!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Are beemers invited? 

We're thinking of a destination trip together on our beemer. That might be a nice place to go!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> *Are beemers invited?
> 
> We're thinking of a destination trip together on our beemer. That might be a nice place to go! *


I wouldn't see why not. The more the merrier!


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, BEEMERS are definitely invited!!

However, we won't have a category for them in the show. But since they are comparatively small to Bimmers, we can set aside a specific area for all Beemer owners to park their rides within the show area.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

tdc said:


> *Yes, BEEMERS are definitely invited!!
> 
> However, we won't have a category for them in the show. But since they are comparatively small to Bimmers, we can set aside a specific area for all Beemer owners to park their rides within the show area.  *


:thumbup: Don't know if it will happen, but it's good to know we're not left out completely if we ride rather than drive!!


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

You know, I'm really glad you mentioned it.

We would love to have Beemer owners to come up and enjoy the day with us!

Once I discuss it with the rest of the staff, perhaps we will make it a formal announcement that Beemer owners will have their own special roped off area within the show!

Oh, which reminds me, there will be a MINIfest within Bimmerfest East this year as well - complete with their own categories!!!

So all of you MINI enthusiasts should come on up as well!


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

tdc said:


> *You know, I'm really glad you mentioned it.
> 
> We would love to have Beemer owners to come up and enjoy the day with us!
> 
> ...


This sounds like it should be lots of fun!!  :thumbup:

I'm looking forward to it. I'm in the central part of the state (about 8 miles south of Hartford) in case there are any caravans forming. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Here are a listing of other forums outside of Bimmerfest.com that are actively participating in setting up caravans to Bimmerfest East 2003:

www.DTMPower.net
www.E46Fanatics.com
http://e46.dtmpower.net
www.BimmerVibe.com
www.BimmerForums.com
www.MaxBimmer.com

But of course, you might want to start here at Bimmerfest.com in regards to any caravans being set up for the event! :thumbup:

although I haven't seen one yet :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Pssst!

Tom.

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=48


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok, I must be BLIND. :rofl: 

I knew I saw it somewhere but when I looked earlier today, I couldn't find it again.

Feel free to delete my post in haste. :angel:


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

tdc said:


> *Here are a listing of other forums outside of Bimmerfest.com that are actively participating in setting up caravans to Bimmerfest East 2003:
> 
> www.DTMPower.net
> www.E46Fanatics.com
> ...


Thanks for the info!! I'll give these sites a try to see what is being formed and if we need one from my area I'll see what I can do about organizing it.

I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Zaphod said:


> *Thanks for the info!! I'll give these sites a try to see what is being formed and if we need one from my area I'll see what I can do about organizing it.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you. *


Even better would be for a large group from this board
to organize one...

:thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Awesome news!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Warms my heart to see the community coming back together.

Best wishes for a specatular event Tom and I hope it doesn't rain this year.   

This collaboration can only make a great event even greater.


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Even better would be for a large group from this board
> to organize one...
> 
> :thumbup: *


I wholeheartedly concur with this sentiment!!!

We have no problems with each forum setting up their own caravans to Bimmerfest East. In fact, we encourage it!

From our experiences, most people are more comfortable caravaning with members of the forum they frequent the most, so we actually prefer people setting up separate caravans on each forum.

Also, this allows for the caravans to be relatively small in size. Trust me, although it looks great on film to see 50+ BMWs driving along to the same destination, the local authorities will have a ball giving everyone a hard time.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

So Tom,

Give us an update! 

What's the buzz with BFE 2003???


----------

